# My Baby Omega



## Omega_Brindle_Pit_Bull (Feb 6, 2008)

Here is my 4 month old pup. I've had her for about a month and a half. She was going to be sold to some shady people so I decided to take her home with me instead. Her dad was full pit bull and her mom was half pit bull and half mutt. She is the sweetest dog ever and insists on getting beat up by the cats. She'll be going to obedience school as soon as her vaccinations are done, but I am doing my best home schooling her. She's got sit and lay down figured out really well and even stays out of the cat food now. I'm having a little trouble with the stay command and leash training, but we will work that out. Hope you enjoy the pics of my baby.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

She is very beautiful, I love her face in the last pic
Nessa


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi Baby Omega, great name! You're a very pretty girl


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello!! She IS A-DOR-A-BLE!!! Looks like she found a great home! My cats still beat up on my puppy- and he is 100 pounds!! ha ha


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

She's beautiful


----------



## J-Mix (Oct 7, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

So very cute! congratulations on your new baby Keep the pics coming.


----------



## kchildy (Feb 5, 2008)

Cute. I just love brindle coloring!


----------



## Omega_Brindle_Pit_Bull (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the compliments. I love my girl. Everyone that see's her tells me that they love her markings. I like the little stripe that comes down by her eye. I almost named her stripe after one of the gremlins but decided to go with Omega.


----------



## Pax (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow. That is a seriously beautiful dog.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

She is a beautiful girl. Keep up the good work with your obedience. It takes time and patients. Pit bulls are incredibly smart dogs. I am sure once she is in class she will really blossom.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

I have always loved the brindle coloring. And I love that you left her ears natural. They look so soft. LOL I have a thing for fondling dog ears. Kind of OCD.


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Brindle is also one of my fav's. I love her sweet little face!! she is so adorable.


----------



## Omega_Brindle_Pit_Bull (Feb 6, 2008)

My girlfriend made me promise her I wouldn't clip her ears, lol. Plus, I am not all that sure she is going to turn out looking like pit bull, and I don't want her looking all goofy with clipped ears and not looking like a pit bull. 

Do you guys think she looks like a pit? Every one that sees her always assumes she is a pit bull, but I just don't really see it. I took her over to the persons house that I got the dog from, and with out me even asking he said she doesn't even look like she is a mix. 

When you license a dog, do they ask what breed the dog is? If so, is there some other breed than pit bull that I can tell them that she is? Would mutt work? My apt said their insurance wont cover a pit bull, so if it is registered to me, I can't have it saying pit bull, unless I use my mom's address or something. 

And thanks again for all the compliments. My girlfriend told me she was ugly when she first saw her, and I told her she was crazy. Now she is in love with her too. The second I saw the dog, I was ready to take it home. Plus, she wouldn't let me put her down. Every time I kept trying to put her down, she'd wrap her arms around my arms and not put them on the ground. There was no way I wasn't going to take her. Especially after I heard who they were selling the dog to for $30.


----------



## bll2783 (Feb 5, 2008)

She is adorable! I've always had a soft spot for pitbulls though. They are amazing dogs and kudos for saving her from a bad situation. Give her an extra treat from Cooper and me!


----------



## dagwood (Feb 6, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Love the dog and the name bro,she does look pitbull to me and i love that breed too.Keep the pics rolling in mate.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow she is pretty. Very cute and love her color. 

You can pretty much use any breed to call her that looks similar to a Pit Bull.


----------



## Omega_Brindle_Pit_Bull (Feb 6, 2008)

I took her to get licensed today, and where it asked breed, I just wrote mutt. They didn't say a word about it, so I figure it shouldn't be a problem. There was a little white pit bull in there getting licensed to that she got to visit with a little while I was there. Neither of them barked at each other, they just sniffed each other a little. I am just glad the lady didn't say anything about her looking like a pit bull and want me to write that for the breed.


----------



## Omega_Brindle_Pit_Bull (Feb 6, 2008)

Here are some new pics of Omega. The first two are when we were playing fetch out in the yard, which is a mess because she decided her blanket was a toy. She loves her new toys I got for her. I got her this tire for pets. Its really heavy duty and she loves to chase after it and chew on it all day. And I went ahead and got her one of those Kong toys. She loves it when there is peanut butter and milk bones shoved in there. The third pic is her when I first gave it to her. And the last one is just her coming out of her dog house, which was a Christams present from one of my buddies. He told me he was going to build one, but I figured her was just talking, then he just showed up with it one day. It's nice to have good friends.


----------



## Omega_Brindle_Pit_Bull (Feb 6, 2008)

And just a couple more pics of her.


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

She sure is a cutie!!!!!

BTW, I would recommend ditching the blanket in her house and putting straw in it instead. Blankets are worthless in doghouses  They get dirty/nasty really fast and hold moisture too much (creating mold which is poisonous even if only inhaled). The best set up is actually a layer of cedar shavings (sucks up moisture and dries really quick, also repels flease and ticks) with the straw on top. Make sure the shavings are bigger flakes (sometimes its a bit too fine) and the straw is clean (not too dusty or grainy).


----------



## p_shelby_sophia (Feb 9, 2008)

she is an awesome looking pup!! ive got a pitt mix myself and i dont think she looks TOO much like a pit but it is noticeable  i love the name u picked out for her too! and yes her markings are incredible


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Omega is getting big,she looks quite big boned might have a bigger breed mixed in with the pit?Shes lovely though


----------



## Omega_Brindle_Pit_Bull (Feb 6, 2008)

Daddy is a BIG pit bull. His name is Biggie, so that should give you an idea. He is taller than most pits I have seen, but is a truly beautiful dog. I am going to guess he weighs close to 70 lbs if not 80 lbs. The mom is smaller than the dad, she is short and stocky. That is how Omega is turning out, she is not too tall, but she is getting thick. She weighs about 25 lbs right now. I free feed her, so that may be why she looks a little big boned, lol. She doesn't look over weight at all, her muscles are starting to show in her shoulders and neck now. We walk about 2 miles a day, and jog about half of it, and usually play fetch and what not for about 30-45 min a day, so she is getting a decent amount of exercise.


----------



## Ilovemypit (Oct 20, 2007)

aWWW SHES SO CUTE


----------



## Kimber (Jan 9, 2008)

She is adorable...could almost be my Toby's sister!


----------



## Omega_Brindle_Pit_Bull (Feb 6, 2008)

Well I figured it was about time to post some updated pics of Omega. She has gotten so big since the last pics. I didn't really notice until I looked at the old pics. She is up over 60lbs now.

She loves the dog park and my neighbor just got an 8month old pit bull puppy that she loves to play with. His name is Tonka and he's the light colored dog in the pics.


----------



## MeganFex (Sep 27, 2008)

She is so cute. She reminds me of my Sadie, except for the fact that they are completely different colours LOL. Their faces and ears are the same  She is a beauitful little girl!


----------



## readerchick87 (Oct 23, 2008)

What a sweet little brindled baby! I love how her face wrinkles all up too .


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

She's a beauty!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

She's a beauty and so is the other one in the last pics what it's name? M/F? either way just beautiful!!!!


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

So cute I love the brindle's!


----------



## Omega_Brindle_Pit_Bull (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments. 

The other puppy in the pics is named Tonka. My neighbor just got him from the shelter a couple of weeks ago. He is like 6-9months old, they are not sure. 

This was the first time he has been around other dogs since my neighbor got him, and he seemed to do great. I am glad she has a friend to play with right next door.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

*happy sigh*...brindles.....


----------



## Omega_Brindle_Pit_Bull (Feb 6, 2008)

Well I am dog sitting my neighbors dog, the one in the other pics. THey are out of town until Sun. Last night was a rough one that is for sure. These two just wouldn't calm down. They played all night while I was at work, then played all night when I got home, then when it was time for bed, they wanted to play on the bed. If I put them outside, the neighbors dog barks and barks and bark until you let him in.

My neighbor said this dog is a handfull, and this is true. But I think the biggest thing is just a lack of training. I don't really think my neighbor knew what he was getting into when he got this dog. And he is suppose to be getting another one. I don't know if he is still going to get it because he was talking about maybe taking Tonka back to the shelter. I told him I would take him if he was just going back to the shelter. If he goes back, he will just be put down. He is way too sweet of a dog to have that happen. So I think I may be getting a second dog a little sooner than I had expected, or was ready for.

Here are some pics from last night. They seem to love each other.


----------

